# She's driving me nuts!



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I've posted about Hank doing this constant chirping. I figured it was an attention thing. I then noticed she does it even when she's getting attention, eating, playing, etc...

I ignored it so i wouldnt encourage the behavior but it didn't help. Its such a monotone constant chirp over and over again all day for hours I'm about to cry.
Its not like her and I want my little girl back

She just turned a year a few days ago. I also noticed she's been nibbling her mineral block again after not for 2 months or so(don't know how relevant that is)

Is this just hormonal behavior? She's covered 14 hours as of last week
Am I doing something wrong to encourage this?

Please help


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

keep working on the long nights 

it's hormone season right now, birds are acting up EVERYWHERE. 

remember, it can take a few weeks for the long nights to kick in


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i really hope she starts to calm down.

long nights should help


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh no! Behave Hank!!!
I hope she settles down soon.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

My Echo was like that too, both my birds were unbelievably hormonal! Stick at the long nights though, maybe change the stuff around in her cage too. It took a few weeks for my birds to get back to normal.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you!

I'm actually relieved to know its most likely just hormones. 
I love her to death and I would hate if I was unknowingly encouraging her to do that

Today she will be getting a cage rearrange


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Just an update:

Hank stopped the monotone annoying constant chirp!(not trying to jinx it:lol

She is almost back to her old self.
Last night I found her cow figurine in her food bowl! 
She puts it in there everyday(i guess thats where she wants it) but she stopped doing it when she started being a hormonal nut

Question: how long until I should stop covering her for 14 hours?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh thats great news. 
Cow figurine? In her food bowl? AAAWWWW! Thats gorgeous!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yay yay! can we have a photo of her cow figurine in the food bowl?!?  just cause that sounds adorable!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Of course:lol:

Out of all of her farm animal figurines this is her favorite. Its tail is half gone to
She literally just puts it in there and eats around it


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

awwww! that is way too cute. where do you keep her farm figurines? i think Bjorn and Ollie need some cows lol


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I got them from the toy aisle at stop and shop(supermarket)

I just washed them before I gave her them. It came with a bag of like 50 farm animals

I scatter them around her play gym. Its always funny when she throws the goat off the top of the cage for attention


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

so cute! i think i'm going to dig some out of the toy cupboard for Bjorn. i can see him liking throwing them everywhere


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

urbandecayno5 said:


> Of course:lol:
> 
> Out of all of her farm animal figurines this is her favorite. Its tail is half gone to
> She literally just puts it in there and eats around it


Aaaaw that is so sweet! 
If you don't have company for dinner you make do with your cow figurines!


----------

